# USAA not combinable?



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

My dealer is telling me that you cannot combine the following on an F30 or X3 lease through BMWFS:

USAA ($1,000)
Loyalty ($700)
BMW Connected Drive App ($300)
Holiday Credit ($1000)
Eco Credit (for Activehybrid3, $3500)

I thought I had seen it comfirmed on here that you *could* but he claims his research shows the USAA is the only one that cannot be combined out of the above. Can anyone else confirm this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

arktctr said:


> My dealer is telling me that you cannot combine the following on an F30 or X3 lease through BMWFS:
> 
> USAA ($1,000)
> Loyalty ($700)
> ...


I just took delivery of a new X3 last week and the USAA incentive could not be combined with the other programs.


----------



## ianturner (Mar 7, 2007)

my dealer is combining USAA, loyalty, recent grad, year end on my F30


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

ianturner said:


> my dealer is combining USAA, loyalty, recent grad, year end on my F30


ianturner,

Can you please confirm that your dealer is letting you combine USAA with the year end holiday discount? That is what I wish to do on a 650 coupe.

Thanks


----------



## ianturner (Mar 7, 2007)

mrjoed2 said:


> ianturner,
> 
> Can you please confirm that your dealer is letting you combine USAA with the year end holiday discount? That is what I wish to do on a 650 coupe.
> 
> Thanks


as of when i last spoke to them last week they were.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

ianturner said:


> as of when i last spoke to them last week they were.


Please let us know if they follow through. I may ask you for the name of your Dealer/CR


----------



## mywave (May 19, 2006)

This link on BMW USA's site says discount good on "the lease or purchase of a new BMW" but your CA is saying it is not stackable with Holiday Savings?
http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/salesandprograms/militarysalute.aspx


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

arktctr said:


> My dealer is telling me that you cannot combine the following on an F30 or X3 lease through BMWFS:
> 
> USAA ($1,000)
> Loyalty ($700)
> ...


yes, it can be combined as long as you use the FS funded part of the program :thumbup:


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

mywave said:


> This link on BMW USA's site says discount good on "the lease or purchase of a new BMW" but your CA is saying it is not stackable with Holiday Savings?
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/salesandprograms/militarysalute.aspx


I think the confusion is that there are two types of "USAA incentives": USAA pricing that provides discounted pricing is available and can be combined with BMW incentives; however, the $1,000 rebate that can be received on a new BMW purchase, after the deal is completed, is the USAA incentive that my dealer said could not be combined with the BMW Olympic Drive $1,000.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

innovativeit said:


> I think the confusion is that there are two types of "USAA incentives": USAA pricing that provides discounted pricing is available and can be combined with BMW incentives; however, the $1,000 rebate that can be received on a new BMW purchase, after the deal is completed, is the USAA incentive that my dealer said could not be combined with the BMW Olympic Drive $1,000.


I heard the same thing - but it doesn't matter - the $1000 drive USA ended Oct 31st.
I do know the BMW option credits that appear in the spring CAN be combined with USAA, so that's what I'm going to shoot for. BMW is pretty sly with USAA, the program details clearly state can be combined with all BMW retail incentives, but they make most of their deals linked to BMWFS which kills the best discounts on USAA.


----------



## 294424 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am leasing and USAA offers a 1K rebate for the 3 series ($1500 when financed through USAA). I talked to the finance manager at my dealer and he told me it could be combined with the Holiday Credit ($1000).


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

dzaborn said:


> I am leasing and USAA offers a 1K rebate for the 3 series ($1500 when financed through USAA). I talked to the finance manager at my dealer and he told me it could be combined with the Holiday Credit ($1000).


I think that may be wrong, my understanding is to claim the holiday credit you must finance through BMW financial.

My issue is 650 coupe nets me a 6,000 discount off invoice, but if I go through BMWFS it drops it down to a measly $1000. So even though Holiday credit is $3500 I come out behind.


----------



## 294424 (Sep 4, 2012)

mrjoed2 said:


> I think that may be wrong, my understanding is to claim the holiday credit you must finance through BMW financial.
> 
> My issue is 650 coupe nets me a 6,000 discount off invoice, but if I go through BMWFS it drops it down to a measly $1000. So even though Holiday credit is $3500 I come out behind.


A lease would be through BMWFS.


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

mrjoed2 said:


> I think that may be wrong, my understanding is to claim the holiday credit you must finance through BMW financial.
> 
> My issue is 650 coupe nets me a 6,000 discount off invoice, but if I go through BMWFS it drops it down to a measly $1000. So even though Holiday credit is $3500 I come out behind.


Then go with the $6000 off by financing through USAA. Their incentive is linked to you financing with them and not BMW. The same way BMWs incentive is linked to you financing with them and not USAA.

There is no guarantee there will be option credits next year. The car is selling well and they dont need large incentives to move them currently. If you cannot afford to pay market value to the car then you need to look for another vehicle.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh boy, here we go again...:tsk:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

mrjoed2 said:


> I think that may be wrong, my understanding is to claim the holiday credit you must finance through BMW financial.
> 
> My issue is 650 coupe nets me a 6,000 discount off invoice, but if I go through BMWFS it drops it down to a measly $1000. So even though Holiday credit is $3500 I come out behind.


Why is it wrong? 1K from USAA when financed/leased thru FS and another 1K for HC...sounds right to me


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> Oh boy, here we go again...:tsk:


Yup !


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

cchrisv said:


> Then go with the $6000 off by financing through USAA. Their incentive is linked to you financing with them and not BMW. The same way BMWs incentive is linked to you financing with them and not USAA.
> 
> There is no guarantee there will be option credits next year. The car is selling well and they dont need large incentives to move them currently. If you cannot afford to pay market value to the car then you need to look for another vehicle.


First of all your wrong- I do not need to finance through USAA to get the 6K discount. I can pay cash and get that incentive as a USAA member. Of course there is no guarantee on the option credits in the spring - but I will be willing to make a wager with you they do offer them again. And if so, i can stack the option credit with USAA.

And I will continue to look at the vehicle I like, and work hard to get it for the lowest price humanly possible if you like it or not.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Why is it wrong? 1K from USAA when financed/leased thru FS and another 1K for HC...sounds right to me


Because he mentioned $1500 when financed through USAA. If he finances with BMWFS he can't get the $1500 only 1K.

Originally Posted by dzaborn View Post
I am leasing and USAA offers a 1K rebate for the 3 series ($1500 when financed through USAA). I talked to the finance manager at my dealer and he told me it could be combined with the Holiday Credit ($1000).


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

mrjoed2 said:


> First of all your wrong- I do not need to finance through USAA to get the 6K discount. I can pay cash and get that incentive as a USAA member. Of course there is no guarantee on the option credits in the spring - but I will be willing to make a wager with you they do offer them again. And if so, i can stack the option credit with USAA.
> 
> And I will continue to look at the vehicle I like, and work hard to get it for the lowest price humanly possible if you like it or not.


Fair enough on paying cash for the vehicle.

I truly hope the price works itself out for you. The 6 series is an amazing car but you have to be happy with how much you paid for it as well.


----------



## Forever_ED (Nov 19, 2012)

*USAA Membership*

Justin is correct. As a retired Navy Commander and USAA member since 1981. You or a member of your immediate family has to have served in the military OR it can be handed down from previous generations (i.e. Grandfather served and dad was member). You CAN use some of their other services but NOT Prop / Cas Insurance. That is what may be unclear. When you use the buying service for a BMW they have you print out the certificate to take to the dealer and you must have your current proof of insurance.


----------



## jbailey895 (Dec 5, 2009)

My bro in law is a major in the Airforce, but I think he's a reservist now. Would I have to actually get an insurance policy to qualify? Anyone know if that connection is enough?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

jbailey895 said:


> My bro in law is a major in the Airforce, but I think he's a reservist now. Would I have to actually get an insurance policy to qualify? Anyone know if that connection is enough?


No, only the children of active, retired, honorably separated and entisted personnel of US miliitary qualify for P/C coverage


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No, only the children of active, retired, honorably separated and entisted personnel of US miliitary qualify for P/C coverage


Very glad my Dad is a vet - USAA all the way !!!!!


----------



## ianturner (Mar 7, 2007)

My dealer is now saying usaa can't be combined with recent grad...anyone want to weigh in on that one


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

ianturner said:


> My dealer is now saying usaa can't be combined with recent grad...anyone want to weigh in on that one


That is correct; one or the other but not both


----------



## mywave (May 19, 2006)

ianturner said:


> My dealer is now saying usaa can't be combined with recent grad...anyone want to weigh in on that one


I've had two dealers tell me differently one says they can be combined one says they cannot, so who knows


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

mywave said:


> I've had two dealers tell me differently one says they can be combined one says they cannot, so who knows


it can't be combined...the dealer that says it can is wrong...


----------



## candyman7 (Dec 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> it can't be combined...the dealer that says it can is wrong...


Can USAA be combined with the Holiday Credit on a lease through BMWFS? Sorry I have a read this thread and I'm still confused .


----------



## 294424 (Sep 4, 2012)

candyman7 said:


> Can USAA be combined with the Holiday Credit on a lease through BMWFS? Sorry I have a read this thread and I'm still confused .


My dealer has indicated to me that I am eligible for both Holiday and USAA credits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

candyman7 said:


> Can USAA be combined with the Holiday Credit on a lease through BMWFS? Sorry I have a read this thread and I'm still confused .


If you have USAA P/C and select a FS funded contract you can combine the 1K USAA credit with HC/Loyalty


----------



## candyman7 (Dec 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If you have USAA P/C and select a FS funded contract you can combine the 1K USAA credit with HC/Loyalty


Thanks again Justin.


----------



## ExportOnly (Dec 6, 2012)

Just adding my two cents ... we have been purchasing new BMW's and getting about $3k off MSRP of X5's and X6's. Be aware that you can shop around and do not have to deal only with your local dealer. The web is at your disposal... Use it to your advantage.


----------



## rocketman48 (Jul 14, 2012)

A lot of great information on this site. Can both the USAA P/C and Holiday credits be used on a Euro delivery lease? Can you place an order and lock in these incentives now for an ED 4-5 months out, say the April - May time frame.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

No USAA on ED.. program ends 1/2/2013

yes you can lock Holiday, loyalty and app for 90 days on West coast 60 on east coast


----------



## 294424 (Sep 4, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> No USAA on ED.. program ends 1/2/2013
> 
> yes you can lock Holiday, loyalty and app for 90 days on West coast 60 on east coast


Greg, while not definite, my dealer has given me the impression that the USAA discount program will be renewed for 2013. They said it has been renewed each year and has been in place for a number of years now.

Is there anyway to confirm?


----------



## Corrado79 (Dec 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If you have USAA P/C and select a FS funded contract you can combine the 1K USAA credit with HC/Loyalty


My CA is telling me he cannot combine the USAA credit and Holiday Credit. Is there something I can show him to persuade him otherwise?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Corrado79 said:


> My CA is telling me he cannot combine the USAA credit and Holiday Credit. Is there something I can show him to persuade him otherwise?


yes, tell him it is and if he refuses (or if his sales manager is lying to him) you will just go elsewhere.

Pretty simple.

Call a board sponsor.

A


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Corrado79 said:


> My CA is telling me he cannot combine the USAA credit and Holiday Credit. Is there something I can show him to persuade him otherwise?


I used USAA pricing, $1k USAA rebate, the Holiday Credit, Loyalty Cash, & BMW App for the X5M that I purchased yesterday. Well technically, they said the BMW App is a PITA spank, so they just discounted the car by another $500.


----------



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

And here I was attempting to find the "perfect" X5 prior to 1/2/13! Glad I can order by then and then relax, and wait for perfection to arrive!
Thanks!



[email protected] BMW said:


> No USAA on ED.. program ends 1/2/2013
> 
> yes you can lock Holiday, loyalty and app for 90 days on West coast 60 on east coast


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes your ca can lock the $ for you... Tell him to contact the special sales dept. in new jersey and 
they will advise them how to do it


----------



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks very much, I really appreciate the help very much.

Enjoy the rest of the year... and the incentives too!
Cheers!



[email protected] BMW said:


> Yes your ca can lock the $ for you... Tell him to contact the special sales dept. in new jersey and
> they will advise them how to do it


----------

